# Application Suzuki



## SnowSamurai (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a 1995 Suzuki Samurai 4x4 (same frame, etc..as earlier years) that I've been asked to mount up with a snow plow.
However I live in Washington State which makes this even more difficulut since this State doesn't have plows on every corner for sale or in stores...let alone a fit kit for a Samurai. This Samurai will be used for residential use on a gravel drive where if not plowed the snow gets 6 to 12 feet deep ( North Cascades ). 
What company makes a snow plow for the Samurai. ? Need advice on plows.
So far I've found a possibly fit with a sno-way plow and snowbear....however I have no idea which is better or pros/cons. ?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Are you sure you want to put a plow on that? I wouldn't want to!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

There used to be a guy around here who had a small plow on the front of his Samurai...IIRC he had to put a few hundred pounds in the rear cargo area just to keep the back wheels on the ground when the blade was on. It was severely unbalanced and I'm pretty skeptical that you could moe any useful volume of snow with one in the conditions you're describing. You would be better off with either a full size beater truck or a large snowblower attachment on a tractor or something like that.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I've seen a guy with a snoway on one before.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

A friend of mine has a 1997 Suzuki Side kick, he purchased a 72" Moose Plow for an ATV, in about two weeks were going to install it, after I finish up my Fisher MM1 rebuild.


I'm having a hoop made up like a Meyers EZ mount, and will incorporate his tow bar undercarriage and push plates into one unit. He has three suitable hydraulic cylinders we plan on using for angle and lift . We are looking for a Pump and valve set up, looks like we'll end up with the Northern Hydraulic Halydex pump, it will fit nicely under the hood.The lights will be attached much light the Meyers, maybe we'll go with a set of Saber lights

When it's all done I'll post some photo's

oh by the way he's only plowing his own personal drive way, not the Turnpike, lol


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*Nice Name*

I have a 86, and I couldn't find a mount or plow for it, so I made my own. The truck can push a fair(ok in comparison with the size of the truck)amount of snow. I've only use it for one season and can't wait for this year to play some more.

The weather outside is frightful but the snow is so delightful


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

snow_samurai said:


> I have a 86, and I couldn't find a mount or plow for it, so I made my own. The truck can push a fair(ok in comparison with the size of the truck)amount of snow. I've only use it for one season and can't wait for this year to play some more.
> 
> The weather outside is frightful but the snow is so delightful


I have a 1997 geo tracker same is a side kick a compnay called snow bear makes a plow 4 them


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

Go with the snoway, its a full action plow that will acutuelly fit the samuri. Its power up and down and power angle. All electric hydraulic. More expensive but for the amount of snow. Will be the worth the money in the long run. 

Good luck!


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

You are putting a plow on what? JMO, BUT i DONT KNOW IF THAT IS GONNA BE A NIGHTMARE OR NOT!!! Anyways, good luck, and post pics. I gotta see this project.


----------

